# Canna Butter question , need to make it stronger any suggestions?



## vantheman169 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok heres the deal, i made some cannabutter out of 7 grams of Burmese Sativa, I ground it all up and put it in with 4 sticks of butter. The brownies are good but they are not strong enough, and i have about 1 cup of Cannabutter left, should i add more butter to the mix, like if it calls for 1/2 cup should i put 1 cup? Or will that fuck up my mix? Hell i dont know let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## chefjdogg (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a chef, mmj user, everyday smoker and i cook with marijuana a lot. My 1st and only suggestion is 7 grams of marijuana finely ground up should be in a few table spoons of butter. The idea for me anyway is to make a super potent butter, by only using as much butter or oil as you need JUST to saturate your ground marijuana and extract the valuble THC. Its the same basis as making honey oil you only extract like 1 gram of oil from from 9 or 10 grams of bud doing a bho extraction. you're just trying to extraxt the thc from the bud you dont need 4 sticks. otherwise if a recipe calls for 1 stick of butter and you have 4 you're screwd if you wanted to have all 7 grams in ithe recipe! does that make sense?


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 23, 2008)

I know i figured that out after i already made some bud brownies, ok so i used half a cup of cannabutter now i have just a little under a full cup of cannabutter , now what i iplan to do with the rest of the butter is to make a frosting and put that on the bud brownies i already have made, how many grams does 1 person need to injest to get fucked up on marijuana? Cant iimagine it being much over 2 or 3 grams fora killer high right?


----------



## tDot. (Dec 23, 2008)

Most people use more than 7g in 1 stick. Don't increase the butter concentration in the recipe, baking is kind of an exact science. You have to increase the THC concentration in the butter.


----------



## rezo (Dec 23, 2008)

7 grams of bud ? do you have access to clippings ? i usually make about 5 pounds of butter . i use about 8- 10 oz of clippings. take the butter and weed in a pot on the stove or in a crock pot for 12 hrs then strain the butter and leaves through a cheese cloth into a bowl . you will have the best butter ever it will knock people out........


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 23, 2008)

No i made cannabutter before out of my clippings this sativa here is just ab0ut a 1/4 oz dry that i did not flush 2 weeks prior to picking just picked and water cured, needless to say it was hella harsh from all the chemicals, but still dank weed, so i made this butter, but my dumbass just followed a youtube video and the people on there obviously did not know what they were doing cuz they put less weed than i did in with 4 sticks of butter, and do the whole cheese cloth method too, my problem is i just did not have enough weed to butter ratio. meh so i wil just make some frosting and add it to the brownies i already made


----------



## Ghost420 (Dec 23, 2008)

i ususally put double that in 1 stick


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 23, 2008)

looks like i am SOL with some weak cannabutter until next time huh??


----------



## chefjdogg (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah basically, just try to get your weed fine as possible so it'll be easy to infuse it into a little bit of butter/oil. As far as how much a person needs to get fucked up i'd say for a once a day smoker or less maybe half a gram or even less honestly. For a person who smokes pretty heavily more than once a day i'd say eat half a gram to a gram. And for the total pot head who can smoke an eigth in a day every day you're going to need to eat anywhere's from 1 to 7 grams to get jacked. I've smoked 20 years and top shelf buds, it takes me at least 4 times more edibles to get high than all my friends who just smoke weed after work and recreationaly. I have to drink four 80X sodas to get high where as my other buddies can drink half of one and be so high they get scared and cant talk and just really trip out for 8 hours straight. 
Moral of story, just test it out and you'll learn what you need. 

Oh and its best to wake up and eat on an empty stomach then an hour later eat something else you'll see how badass it is as opposed to eating at night after smoking all day, you might not even feel it.


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 25, 2008)

chefjdogg said:


> yeah basically, just try to get your weed fine as possible so it'll be easy to infuse it into a little bit of butter/oil. As far as how much a person needs to get fucked up i'd say for a once a day smoker or less maybe half a gram or even less honestly. For a person who smokes pretty heavily more than once a day i'd say eat half a gram to a gram. And for the total pot head who can smoke an eigth in a day every day you're going to need to eat anywhere's from 1 to 7 grams to get jacked. I've smoked 20 years and top shelf buds, it takes me at least 4 times more edibles to get high than all my friends who just smoke weed after work and recreationaly. I have to drink four 80X sodas to get high where as my other buddies can drink half of one and be so high they get scared and cant talk and just really trip out for 8 hours straight.
> Moral of story, just test it out and you'll learn what you need.
> 
> Oh and its best to wake up and eat on an empty stomach then an hour later eat something else you'll see how badass it is as opposed to eating at night after smoking all day, you might not even feel it.


Hey thanks alot for the post, this is not the first time i have had bud brownies, but it is the first time i made some cannabutter, and basically what i did wrong was i did not put enough weed in with my butter, next time i am just gonna make like a stick of butter with like 7 grams of bud, lol. Then use that whole stick in the recipie and it should be about 7 servings right? Well thanks everyone! I will have to wait a while to make some more maybe with my next trimmings i will make some, or mmm maybe some hash not sure yet. lol latez.


----------

